
iPhone X Notch Remover - adamlinscott
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/notch-remover/id1277467873?mt=8
======
ZeroGravitas
Neat idea for a little app, though I see some confused commenters thinking it
does more than it really does.

Another option is to use a wallpaper with some pure black elements and some
kind of broken up pattern near the top to disguise the notch.

